# Xmas / New Year Get Out The House Meet - Buxton Sun 28th Dec



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's that time of year again and like last year when I organised this meet I've decided to do it again. Hopefully this year we'll be able to get a table in a room not filled with smoke, if I get enough people's names down in advance I'll book space for us all.

The Sunday between Christmas and New Year falls on the 28th December. So after you have shopped on Boxing Day and the Saturday, this meet on the Sunday is a good way to just get out of the house and the bad Chritmas TV.

I'm proposing the Rams Head at Disley on the A6 which is a little way from Buxton, but it gives a general idea of which area the meet is in. If we meet up for 1pm we should have time for a reasonable chat before getting some food, which is excellent at this place. There is a huge car park so we'll have no problem getting spaces.

*The Rams Head

Buxton Rd West, Disley, Stockport, Cheshire SK12 2AE
Tel: 01663 767909 *

So who's going to put their hand up for this one?

*Nick + Julie
TT-Minx
Cyberface
Dani - possibly
jammyd - possibly
QuattroBoyWonder*

Nick


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Nick, as I said to Julie on Saturday evening, I will be able to attend this meet.

I will be back from Prague on the 27th, so a day out on the 28th will give me something to look forward to after my return. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I will probably be alone, (unless I find someone to bring along)  . Dave will still be in Italy.

See you both very soon

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking after my sister and my son's 2 dogs during that time ,,,,, but may be able to come anyway :roll:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i missed last years due to coil pack failure, hopefully ill be able to attend this year


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone else attending this meet? Come on there must be plenty more people in the midlands that would like a break away from Christmas!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT-Minxx said:


> Anyone else attending this meet? Come on there must be plenty more people in the midlands that would like a break away from Christmas!!


Looks like my break from Christams involves not only looking after my son's dogs but also decorating the nursery for them while they are away for a much needed break :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Depending on what day I can get rid of the In Laws I will come but I have a feeling they were planning on staying to the monday !


----------



## QuattroBoyWonder (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got my 225 so a run out would be good, I'l try for 1pm although may just turn up for the craic and a Shandy.. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool, thats great people.

Any more going to join us?

[smiley=party2.gif]

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps I can persuade my sister to come? The only problem is that her English isn't very good so she feels left out of conversations :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If anyone is going via Baslow, we're going to have a mini meet up there at 12 midday on route if anybody wanted to join in there for the cruise over.

Nick


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nem said:


> *The Rams Head
> 
> Buxton Rd West, Disley, Stockport, Cheshire SK12 2AE
> Tel: 01663 767909 *
> ...


Is that the location? 
I'm relativly new to the site as only got the car on the 1st... SO haven' a clue who any of you are... but if thats where it is i can mae it... do they do soup? my wisdom tooth is playing up


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > *The Rams Head
> ...


That's the location of the pub we're all going to yeah.

I'm sure they will have some sort of soup on offer for you 

I'm aiming to be there for half 12 - 1ish. So depending on how cold or not it will be, we'll possibly be in the car park with the cars for a little while. If not we'll head inside for the bar.

Have a look here for a bad picture of me to give you an idea of who to look for 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3914

Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nem said:


> Have a look here for a bad picture of me to give you an idea of who to look for
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3914
> 
> Nick


Is that the one from CrimeWatch..??

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phodge said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look here for a bad picture of me to give you an idea of who to look for
> ...


Damn, I didn't think anyone saw that...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheers Nem..

Yeah I'll deffo be hyeading up... worst senario would be a glass of ice to get the swelling down. :lol: Put me down for a deffo... I'll borrow the sat nav make sure i'm there nice and early... gonna have nip to car wash now... otherwise i'll be ashamed..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Nick, I will be not coming tomorrow :? I'll be dog and sister sitting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll call in but can't stay too long, got the outlaws coming for lunch.


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope you all had a good christmas, Iv already got stuff planned, sorry cant make it but would have loved to, hope you have a great afternoon, Rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Booo....

Had to clean the house after the mess of the xmas do. Hope you had a good day


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well thanks to everyone who came along today. Even tho the food took an age to order, and arrive on the table, it was pretty good when it got to us.

Got some pics just before we left, shame we didn't get any earlier when the Mk2 was with us, maybe next time 





































Cheers

Nick


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Some nice TT's there........ i was going to come along myself, but i knew it was very 50/50 so didnt post, and was going to post in the morning if i could........ Which i couldnt in the end.
Will try and make the next one


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah the food was well worth the wait though  Bad tooth or not that Gammon Steak hit the spot... :twisted:

Lovely place and cheers for organising....  Was great to meet everyone that was there...Thoroughly enjoyed myself  And think we've converted mark over to the TT side... (he already was thinking, hense why i brought him along)

Cheers for the pics... Just shows how much i really need to sort my sidelights out 

Love to know what bulbs that purple one is running as sidelights... They looked nice  Well hopefully by the next time i see you all there will be a few additions to the car... 

Sure ya'll all keep notice on here though 

Thanks again for organising and thanks to everyone who made it very welcoming 

Tony


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lookd like a good meet. Shame I had to miss it :? Not only had to dog/sister sit but I also had to dash off to Rusholme (curry haven!!) to rescue my son and his partner with a flat then find a new tyre to send them off to their holiday destination in the Lakes.  Kids!! (how ever old they are)


----------



## alan36 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry I couldnt make it guys, I had to go to the outlaws with the wife, family emergency  .

Alan


----------

